# Proper way to measure for a fur saver?



## jakeandrenee

Can someone tell me the correct way to size for a fur saver? I know they fit much looser then a prong and I'd like to order one.
Does anyone use the fur saver "instead" of a prong and is it as effective?
Also Jake is 8.5 months so I am unsure if his neck will grow and thicken? 

Thanks!


----------



## Elaine

There isn't a more useless collar than a fur saver. The only purpose that I can think of for it is for the token collar that a dog must have on when competing in SchH. You can't correct at all with it and you can't get it off if your dog gets it stuck on something like a buckle collar for home use.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Well, the only time Jake is in a collar is when we are not at home and he wears a prong..

I visited a ScH club Sat and noticed everyone had there dog on a fur saver and a big leather flat collar. What am I supposed to use other then prong when I need a collar?


----------



## GSDBESTK9

If you plan on doing Schutzhund, you need a fur saver. Those are the only collars my dogs use nowadays.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Ok, back to my question
Can someone tell me the correct way to size for a fur saver? I know they fit much looser then a prong and I'd like to order one.
Does anyone use the fur saver "instead" of a prong and is it as effective?
Also Jake is 8.5 months so I am unsure if his neck will grow and thicken? 

Thanks!
_____


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Measure the width of your dog's neck and add 2 *to* 3 inches *to* determine an appropriate collar length. No, the fur saver is not used in place of a prong collar. As already mentioned, a fur saver can't/won't correct the dog. However it is used when trialing on the Schutzhund field. I also use it when tracking my dog and when walking them.


----------



## Elaine

You saw dogs wearing them at SchH because some people think their dogs have to be used to them by the time they compete. Otherwise, they are completely useless. They can be used in place of a buckle collar, but as you can't get them off in an emergency, they are dangerous.

There is no substitute for a prong collar.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Thanks for the help GSDBESTK9.

Elaine, what do you suggest I get then? Like I said I only own a prong collar and a british slip lead for quick late night/early morning potty breaks.
I don't have anything else...the flat collar he had as a puppy he has grown out of. He wears his prong anytime we leave the house and to OB class once a week. 
I'd like to think eventually he will use a another collar of some sort, and I am visiting a few clubs to see if that's a fit for me. Two clubs around are 2+ hours drive so I am unsure if it's doable.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I like my fur savers, they are easy to slip on and off. ANY collar can be dangerous that's why they don't wear collars in the house only when we go out.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Do I need a big flat collar as well? If so can it double as an agitation collar in the future?


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Either that or a harness. I've always used and preferd a harness, specially for young pups starting out.


----------



## gsdraven

jakeandrenee said:


> Thanks for the help GSDBESTK9.
> 
> Elaine, what do you suggest I get then? Like I said I only own a prong collar and a british slip lead for quick late night/early morning potty breaks.
> I don't have anything else...the flat collar he had as a puppy he has grown out of. He wears his prong anytime we leave the house and to OB class once a week.
> I'd like to think eventually he will use a another collar of some sort, and I am visiting a few clubs to see if that's a fit for me. Two clubs around are 2+ hours drive so I am unsure if it's doable.


You should really have a back up collar when you use the prong just in case it breaks or comes apart. I use the prong but their tags are attached to a nylon collar.

Raven and my fosters only wear collars when we leave the house (prong & nylon) or if people are coming over (just nylon) so I can grab them quickly or in case someone doesn't close the door all the way.


----------



## AbbyK9

Why is everyone besides Carolina so adamant about not reading the OPs posts on this thread? It's very clear that she is looking to get a Fur Saver because she will be required to have a Fur Saver in order to trial in Schutzhund. All she wants to know is how to measure correctly. Not when / how / why the collar should be used or what she's doing wrong (if anything) with her current equipment.


----------



## onyx'girl

I would get at least a 24". Karlo is in a 27" and it is tight getting it over his ears. Too big is fine, because you can backchain it to fit. I never have my fursaver on the live ring, its always dead and the only time I use it is at the club for all three phases, and when I track I use it.
I use a flat w/ tags, all other times and it isn't a 2" agitation. My dogs do not wear collars unless we are training or off property. A fursaver is dangerous, IMO if it isn't attached to a leash attached to your hand.
Your clubs TD or helper will let you know what you need as far as protection goes. I prefer a harness for beginning dogs, and then move on to others. You may be able to borrow a harness instead of investing in one for your sessions.


----------



## Andy-jr.

Call Jim Hill @ Halmarkk9.com he'll help you. Tell him what you want and how old your dog is and he will point you in the right direction. 

I also like the fursavers, have had one on my dog since he came home. I never use the "live" ring it's always the "dead" ring. The collars make it easy to put the leash on any link and go. 

Here's the number

Jim Hill
1-800-767-9055


----------



## Elaine

jakeandrenee said:


> Thanks for the help GSDBESTK9.
> 
> Elaine, what do you suggest I get then? Like I said I only own a prong collar and a british slip lead for quick late night/early morning potty breaks.
> I don't have anything else...the flat collar he had as a puppy he has grown out of. He wears his prong anytime we leave the house and to OB class once a week.
> I'd like to think eventually he will use a another collar of some sort, and I am visiting a few clubs to see if that's a fit for me. Two clubs around are 2+ hours drive so I am unsure if it's doable.


I'm baffled what other sort of collar you need. What purpose are you looking for?

I have an agitation collar that I use all the time at SchH training, a prong collar, a fur saver that I have to dig through the pile of stuff in my car to find because I use it so rarely, a slip lead for general walking and agility, a buckle collar that he doesn't wear anymore, and a slip collar for obedience.


----------



## jakeandrenee

On the fur saver....for a gsd do I go with a 3mm or 4mm?


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I like the 3mm myself.


----------



## Andy-jr.

On a pup I liked the 3mm but now that Diesel is grown I like the 4mm.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Reason I ask is Jake is 8.5 months now, almost 80#....so I am trying to make smarter purchases when possible so I have things for a few years...instead of buying something two or three times. 
I guess I am asking also how much more does the neck thicken up as the mature? I assume a good bit as he reaches 1.5 year mark?


----------



## onyx'girl

I would go with the 24". Sounds like Jake is going to be good sized. 
In my previous post, I thought Karlo was in a 27", I just measured it is a 24" and a 4mm. He is 90+# and has a thick neck. It fits over his head, but not with much slack.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Thank you Jane!


----------

